# Pup doesn't want his crate at night anymore!!



## Faith82 (Aug 25, 2011)

Our pup has been waking us up at 5:30 am for the past couple weeks. Saturday night we set the clocks back an hour and Sunday morning he woke us up at 4:30 am! He has also discovered our bed:no: So now that he knows how comfortable our bed is, he no longer wants to sleep in his crate at night. At first he would bark for a minute or two when we first put him in there, then he would settle down and go to sleep. Lately, he barks for 15-20 minutes. We tried moving his crate into the bedroom with us but it was the same thing, constant barking. We live in a townhouse and I am afraid of him waking our neighbors so.....last night we caved and brought him to bed with us. Wouldn't you know it, he slept peacefully until our alarms went off at 6am! I think we've created a spoiled monster! we weren't ready to give him full rein of the bedroom at night but I don't think we have much choice now. I love having him in bed but my husband (who has turned into the dogs pillow) got 2 hours of sleep. I have no idea what else to do. We have a dog bed in there but he still prefers to be in bed with us. Help!!:doh:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

is the crate covered with a sheet?


----------



## berggred (Aug 1, 2011)

Shandy was the same way but now one of a two things will happen: 
- she'll start on the bed, get hot and move to the master bathroom
- I take her off the bed while she's already sleeping (and when I'm fed up) and move her to her bed next to the my side

She usually moves between the bathroom and her little bed next to ours but one thing I did to encourage her off our bed and onto her own was that when changing the sheets on our bed, I threw the old ones on top of her doggy bed before washing them. I *think* it helped make her feel closer to us and after a few nights, didn't have to do that anymore, threw them in the wash and now we have a dog who sleeps in her own bed at night! Of course, she still joins us before she goes to sleep and when we wake up but at least I don't have to fight her for my pillow


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

It seems to be a common complaint here right about that age. Ozzy would rather sleep with us but will accept a dog bed (with a gate at our bedroom door). What we do is: He lays with us in bed while we read, watch TV etc. When we turn out the lights we move him to his dog bed. At first we would go in in cage for awhile but now stays on his bed all night until about 6:30 or so when he starts to get restless. At this point I will let him back up in bed with us where he'll ususally stay until we get up though if we sleep late he'll want up. I think he wants to eat. On weekdays it works fine but on weekends we often want to sleep later than him. IF one of us gets up and feeds him and lets him out he'll go back to sleep.


----------



## Faith82 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes. His crate is covered with a sheet.


----------



## DanielS (May 7, 2013)

Faith82 said:


> Yes. His crate is covered with a sheet.


Then it may be, that he simply grew too large and gets claustraphobic


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Welcome to the club! 
Many first time owners have strict rules about where dogs should be and how they should behave. Once you have a golden or two you realise that these rules soon go out the window as they start to soften your hearts. Having a golden on the bed will bring years of precious melt your heart moments. The more you trust them the more relaxed and well behaved they are.
Rules should only be enforced if there are safety issues. This is not a safety issue. Goldens are family. Enjoy your precious pup who loves his family oh so much.


----------

